# Tire & Rim Damage!!!



## LS2Greg (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok fellas, I need some help/advice here. I went on a LONG trip up to the Russian River last weekend and during the 1k mile escapade I was parking in an area with little light on the curb side. Needless to say there was a super low curb maybe 3 inches high that I didn't see and scratched the edge of my rim pretty bad as well as took a decent chunk of tire with it too. I am extremely careful about taking care of my baby well as I know all of you are too and this one hurts.

My 2 questions/concerns are:

1. Can the rim be fixed? If so, is it cheaper to do that or just to buy a new one?

2. Has the strength of the tire been compromised? At high speeds or under hard acceleration is the tire more likely to blow out?

I will post a pic as soon as I can but for now any advice or opinions would be greatly appreciated. I am really bummed about this and want to get it taken care of asap.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Regarding the rim, check this out:
http://www.wheel-repairs.com/

A custom wheel store might be able to recommend a wheel repair shop.

Better get the tire checked out at a tire store, get second and third opinions.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

LS2Greg said:


> Ok fellas, I need some help/advice here. I went on a LONG trip up to the Russian River last weekend and during the 1k mile escapade I was parking in an area with little light on the curb side. Needless to say there was a super low curb maybe 3 inches high that I didn't see and scratched the edge of my rim pretty bad as well as took a decent chunk of tire with it too. I am extremely careful about taking care of my baby well as I know all of you are too and this one hurts.
> 
> My 2 questions/concerns are:
> 
> ...


If you have stock wheels I suggest Ebay and you can replace a tire but not a life better safe than sorry IMO


----------



## LS2Greg (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's a pic of the curb crash and chunk of missing tire. To give you an idea of the depth of the missing rubber, it basically sits flush with the rest of the tire instead of the being raised. I will take a measurement of the depth tomorrow as I'm about to head out for the night.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Tire is fine no worries there. :cool You didn't get to the cords. I see that stuff all the time, and that is nothing. Just watch it and make sure u don't see any cracks or a bubble starting to form around the area. And if you see cracks, just grab a bottle of windex and spray in the cracks, if you see the windex bubbling out, time for a new tire. Some places will repair a sidewall, but thats just asking for trouble. If you get one big bubble in the sidewall, time for a new tire. As for the rim, yeoouch!!  I feel your pain bro. Umm, do what the other guy said, ask for a rim repair at custom wheel shops.


----------



## LS2Greg (Sep 13, 2006)

Right on, thanks for the info.


----------

